# New Goats are here - Color questions



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

We picked up the newcomers today; a momma (Honey), a yearling (Rudy, probably pregnant), and one of Honey's kids. (No name yet, born in December)

For those more knowing than I, what would their colors be called? I know Honey is most likely a chamois.





































Aren't they the cutest? A little wild, but I was able to scratch them a little bit while I fed them.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Honey is either carmel or chamoisee

Baby girl is black and white

Rudy -- difficult to say. seems like she doesnt have a distinct color pattern or I should say one distinct pattern. I want to say possibly broken buckskin :shrug:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I thought she would be difficult. I suppose I could call her a tri-colored broken buckskin? She sure is cute . . . we may hold onto one of her babies instead of one of Hope's, as her kids will not be related to my buck. It all depends I suppose. I sure wish I could let ya'll hear how she sounds, everytime I hear it I laugh like crazy!


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

They sure are pretty!
Maybe Rudy will have a buckling if shes preg, and Hope will have a doeling XD


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Nooooo...don't tempt me into keeping another male! :slapfloor:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Honey is a medium caramel agouti.
Second doe is a mix of different colors, looks like some buckskin, but a lot of blending....There wouldn't be any distinct color pattern on her.
Third doeling is black w/ minimal white. 
They all are really cute!!!


----------



## mnspinner (Aug 13, 2008)

Honey I would call chamoisee with some roaning; the other, I agree doesn't have definite pattern enough (like a cape for buckskin ) for me to call it anything but tri-color.


----------

